

The End of Publishing, or the Rantings of a Manic-Depressive? - doublextremevil
http://www.sebastianmarshall.com/the-end-of-the-publishing-cartel

======
DanBC
I honestly have no idea if this is some kind of performance art or parody or
whatever.

